# Easy Neuf : Où récupérer la clé WEP ou WPA ?



## NioubyNerd (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

Mon oncle a fait l'acquisition d'Easy Neuf (TRES bien pour les "Nuls", au sens sympa du terme).

J'aimerais pouvoir surfer sur mon MacBook en Wi Fi mais impossible de trouver la clé WPA nécessaire à ma connection "libre" sur MA machine, dans les papiers fournis par EasyNeuf.

Pourtant, tout me laisse à penser que c'est techniquement possible.

Bon, un jour j'aimerais apprendre comment font les TRES MECHANTS qui cassent les clés, juste pour savoir combien c'est MAL, qu'il NE FAUT PAS le faire et comprendre les failles (pour y parer, hein, évidemment), mais là, je cherche juste une solution basique

MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## applebarjote (12 Avril 2007)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon oncle a fait l'acquisition d'Easy Neuf (TRES bien pour les "Nuls", au sens sympa du terme).
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas sur que quelqu'un va pouvoir t'aider .... 

Je peux seulement de dire de regarder au dos de la machine ... c'est la que se trouve la clé par défaut pour les neuf box "classique" .... mais j'imagine que tu auras déjà tenté... 

Sinon, c'est bien ce truc là ? parce que je n'en connaissais même pas l'existence avant de te lire ... en tout cas c'est marrant comme idée, effectivement peut être un bonne idée pour tous ceux rébuté par l'informatique ...

Bonne chance pour ton wifi !!


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Avril 2007)

Il y a un routeur Wifi dans cette boiboite ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour cher ami &#224; la prose &#233;tonnante. Il me semble que les diff&#233;rents fournisseurs de &#8221;&#8230;box&#8221; (ici remplacer &#8230; par neuf) indiquent les clefs utilis&#233;es sur les &#233;tiquettes autocollantes et repositionnables  appos&#233;es  sur la box ou la boite d&#8217;ycelle. Il se peut aussi que la connexion wifi ne soit pas prot&#233;g&#233;e par d&#233;faut&#8230; _mais cela serait &#233;tonnant_


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2007)

dis-donc&#8230; toi&#8230; y&#8217;a pas de wifi sur la _easygate_ :rateau: c&#8217;est un poisson tardif ou bien&#8230; :mouais:


----------

